# Chip tuning f10 530d



## dipo71 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi everyone! Anybody have information about chip tuning f10 530d (N57)? (real flashing, not chip box). 

Thank you, 
Dmitry


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I think you should PM Hauer. He is located in Russia too.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> I think you should PM Hauer. He is located in Russia too.


Are you telling that programming f-series is again possible?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

There are companies that can flash DME their own firmware, like ALPINA and DINAN for example. If I was looking for a flash tune in Russia, I would contact Hauer. I believe if it i possible, he would know.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> There are companies that can flash DME their own firmware, like ALPINA and DINAN for example. If I was looking for a flash tune in Russia, I would contact Hauer. I believe if it i possible, he would know.


Okay. AFAIK it was possible to flash f10 at the beginning of production but at some point Bmw updated dme/dde software and it was programmed to every car during maintenance at a dealer. After this it has not been possible. If someone knows better, please correct me. Alpina is official Bmw partner, how about Dinan?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

So is DINAN. But official partner or not, I don't think BMW gave them the keys to the kingdom. As I understand it, DINAN still had to crack the N63 DME encryption to develop their 550i tune, and this is something they have been unable to do with N55, so they offer no 535i tune.


----------



## dipo71 (Jan 8, 2013)

thx i write him!


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

As I understand it, the N63 is different to the N55. With a N63 you can change the DME and CAS, so you use brand new ECUs and due to the reason that this DME is not older than 10 working-hours you can eliminate also the limiter. DME is in direct dependency with CAS so you have to change both. This is the way the main important tuners in Germany do the trick (Noelle, DS Motorsport, SKN a.s.o.).

For the 530d there are different odb-tunings available here in Germany so I think, this should be the same in Russia.

CU Oliver


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Surely you can change DME and CAS on N55 too though.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

I saw no one in Germany (and in Europe) which offers that. ODB-Tuning of course, boxes as well, but no one with deleted limiter. And for the last point you need a new DME and CAS.

CU Oliver


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, but still what is different about N63? Can you not also get new virgin DME and CAS for N55?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

One reason could be that with a N55 (including tuning) you will have a vmax from not mor than 270 km/h (or a little bit more). I think this is not enough for many users so this high price tuning (new DME and new CAS) is not profitable. Only my 2 cents.

After I surfed a little bit around the internet I found a N55 tuning (ODB) with a Vmax from 292 km/h only for E82, E88 and E90-E93. Not only one for F-series. Seems that BMW changed something.

CU Oliver


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I really think most people who want tunes don't care much about VMAX, as seldom can you operate the car at max speed, with the exception perhaps being the Track or your Autobahn, which the latter is limited though to relatively few people when you consider all owners globally. What they do care about with a tune is increased HP and Torque. As for profitability, there is a huge market for N55 Tunes, more so than N63 when you consider both F10 and F30 owners.

I spoke with Dinan many times since 2011, including just this morning, and they confirmed that their flash tunes are applied to the factory DME, and they do not replace any parts (i.e. DME & CAS). They also confirmed that while they are official BMW partners, BMW does not give them access to DME Encryption, and that while the encryption on the N63 DME was relatively easy to crack, the encryption on the N55 was like nothing they have ever experienced, and they have been working on decrypting it for almost 3 years now. 

They did advise this morning that per Steve Dinan, the N55 DME has successfully been decrypted, and they will be offering an N55 Stage I tune in Jun or July of this year. I am a little skeptical as I have heard this a few times before and it has yet to materialize, but hopefully this time it is true. He said expect at least 355 HP and 401 Torque, and priced somewhere around $2500. Price-wise, this is in the middle of HARTGE and AC Schnitzer Piggyback tunes, but includes their warranty. If I decide to keep my F10, and they deliver on their promise, I will most likely go with Dinan's tune.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

I did some searches this day and found some ODB-tunings for the N55. Seems that the german tuners are a little bit faster than Dinan (or they are closer to the source). SKN for example offers a tuning with 360 hp and 520 Nm.
http://www.skn-tuning.de/de/index.html
Of course this tuning is with vmax at 250 km/h. So it should be possible.

Also a known BMW tuner and with a very good reputation
http://www.ds-motorsport.de/bmw-tuning/bmw-5er/bmw-f10.html

But we talk about the 535i and the question was 530d. Here I found on the same website a odb-tuning with 273 hp and 610 Nm (stage 1) and 292 hp and 645 Nm (stage 2).

CU Oliver


----------



## mollet (Apr 26, 2014)

*there are*

Hi, there are a very few tunes who have the 256bit private key of these ECUs.
I can name you PP-Performance, they can do a full flash of the ECUs and can also reset them to original state, and they can also increase vmax to 400 if you like.

They was on German Television a few days ago. He is very popular as he is doing the Tune for the Shaichs in Dubai.

peace


----------



## Kaross (Feb 28, 2015)

dipo71 said:


> Hi everyone! Anybody have information about chip tuning f10 530d (N57)? (real flashing, not chip box).
> 
> Thank you,
> Dmitry


Now for some time it is possible for almost all F-series ECUs. No problems to do it here in Latvia. 580km from Sankt-Peterburg.
If you are interested more, PM. I can do it. 
Real flashing, not tuning box or something else.


----------

